# The Bucky Family (Sing it like the Addams Family)



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I ended up getting a Bart and Thrifty skeleton this year to go with my Bucky. Now I've got a whole family. I've aged all three skellies since I thought they looked too shiny and new bright white. I initially tried wiping off the stain, but it doesn't penetrate plastic so it wasn't as dark as I wanted. I ended up just slathering a good layer of stain on each and letting it dry.

DSC00627 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]02/

DSC00629 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC00628 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

That is exact;y what i did with my bucky's. Only real problem i am having is they are not really drying. Even after hanging outside for a week they are still tacky and giving off stain.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

those look good spooky 1
nice little family there.
they sure come with big hands


(nick what kind of stain are you using?)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

bignick said:


> That is exact;y what i did with my bucky's. Only real problem i am having is they are not really drying. Even after hanging outside for a week they are still tacky and giving off stain.


Mine dried within 24hrs. I think I justed used Minwax (no polyurethane)

Lilly, I think the big hands are just an illusion of perspective. lol.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I have no idea what stain i used (threw away the can after i was done) All i know is that about 50% of each blucky is still tacky.


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 20, 2008)

That's interesting bignick. I can't think of a wood stain that would take that long to dry. I used MinWax (non-gel) and didn't wipe it off. It dried completely in less than two days (and we really slopped it on).

What color stain did you use Spooky? They look great!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

OpenTrackRacer said:


> That's interesting bignick. I can't think of a wood stain that would take that long to dry. I used MinWax (non-gel) and didn't wipe it off. It dried completely in less than two days (and we really slopped it on).
> 
> What color stain did you use Spooky? They look great!


I used Minwax Wood Finish "Early American 230" stain. I just picked a relatively dark stain, but I do like how they turned out.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree. I like the tone. I think I'll have to try that colour on one of mine.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

(sung to the tune of two front teeth) "all i want for christmas is some good buckies, some good buckies, oh some good buckies. they're the only things that make me comeplete, all i want for christmas is some good buckies!"
hee hee.


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Maybe try some mineral powder or setting used for FX makeup, it looks white but goes on clear, this would dry up some of that tacky stain, I bet you could use regular baby powder too, test it on a small area first.


----------

